# Weatherstripping old windows - router question



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have not used my Bosch Colt with a Slot Cutter but it would be easier to handle with one hand than the PC 690

Along with the router you will most likely need an edge guide to zero in on the cutter depth, so the Colt has the edge Guide included in the Bosh Colt Model PR20EVSK ($99.99) @ Amazon.

What type of window counterbalance do you have?

If you have the old rope & lead weights system there are newer style  Spring Balances  that are easy to install (Tommy thinks so).

If your windows are separated with a wood parting bead that have been painted I have found my best solution is to replace them with new unpainted wood bead. I replace the parting bead whenever I replace an  Acme Twin Sash Balance.

Some more Tips
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a couple of thoughts on choosing a router----

The Porter Cable that you are looking at is a fine choice---tough as nails,easy to adjust and well balanced---I have several of them.

The smaller trim routers are actually harder to controle than the full sized routers--

The smaller base makes it more likely to tip and give you a wavy edge----

They do have thier uses,however for your first router I suggest a full size,fixed base unit like the Porter Cable.--Mike--


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. I think I will go with the 690. Bob, I am almost finished repairing my windows and I wish I could have spoken to you a few months ago. I have been replacing all of the parting beads, partially because the upper sash has a weird flange that necessitates breaking the parting bead before the sash can be released, but the new bead has been giving me some trouble. I eventually figured out a way to paint/stain them and reinstall them without too creating too much friction with the sashes, but I wish it had occurred to me to install them unpainted. That seems like an elegant solution - simple too. The windows are counter balanced with the pocket weights and that whole system is in good shape. I switched them all over to sash chain and it seems that was a good decision. Thanks again.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Windows, The PC 690 was second router I bought and I still have it. There are probably more 690's around than any other single model.

You also may need an Edge Guide

Another useful router accessory (when you get into using a hinge template to mount hinges) is a Template Guide. Here is a whole Set 
.


----------

